# E-shoot from yesterday.



## subimatt (Oct 8, 2007)

These were taken middle of the day as I had two shoots yesterday. Lighting was very difficult but I think I managed ok. These are a couple of my quick favorites, no real PP. Any thoughts? tips? things I could have done better? It was in a park with pretty harsh sun/ shade transitions as you can see.


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 8, 2007)

I think I like #4 the best, but what is that light spot on the back of the guy's head? I'm also wondering if a tighter crop around them would be better than having that large expanse of black on the right. As it is, the bride-to-be is cutting the image in half. I love her coppery hair. Are you going to shoot their wedding?


----------



## subimatt (Oct 8, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> I think I like #4 the best, but what is that light spot on the back of the guy's head? I'm also wondering if a tighter crop around them would be better than having that large expanse of black on the right. As it is, the bride-to-be is cutting the image in half. I love her coppery hair. Are you going to shoot their wedding?



thanks for the comments, The sun was either super bright or it was dark and shady, The light was coming through the trees in that area and happened to hit the back of his head. I thought about doing a crop, I really didnt play with the images much. Im going to spend the time doing PP this week, they were just the ones I like immediately. Im not sure about their wedding yet.


----------



## S2K1 (Oct 8, 2007)

The first three are nice, I don't like to overuse the OOF shots because people either love it or hate it and most of my experience is they hate it. #4 needs some flash to knock out those shadows, they are distracting IMO. I really like #1 though.


----------



## subimatt (Oct 8, 2007)

here are some more? C+C?

 less OOF and more togetherness.


----------



## S2K1 (Oct 9, 2007)

On the second post, I like these a lot more. #2 and #5 are great. #3 is good for the fact that they are both in the shade and now odd shadows show up. The hair in her face on #4 is distracting, but if the ride was moving, not much you could do. If the ride was moving, I'd try to get more of the background and get some blur to show movement. Otherwise, if it was still(or looks still), the hair is something that you'd think should be fixed. Overall I like them and sorry if I come across as "nit-picky", but I feel it's better to hear the truth and learn from it than to never know and I expect the same when people critique my photos.


----------



## craig (Oct 9, 2007)

With all due respect. I see nothing of engagement except for a selective focus ring. Let alone love. Tell us about your thought process as you were shooting these.

Keep in mind that I am not a wedding photographer.

Love & Bass


----------



## subimatt (Oct 9, 2007)

S2K1 said:


> On the second post, I like these a lot more. #2 and #5 are great. #3 is good for the fact that they are both in the shade and now odd shadows show up. The hair in her face on #4 is distracting, but if the ride was moving, not much you could do. If the ride was moving, I'd try to get more of the background and get some blur to show movement. Otherwise, if it was still(or looks still), the hair is something that you'd think should be fixed. Overall I like them and sorry if I come across as "nit-picky", but I feel it's better to hear the truth and learn from it than to never know and I expect the same when people critique my photos.



Thanks, The ride was moving and I actually was getting dizzy, they were going round and up and down while I was zooming in and out. This was the best out of the non-kissy photos on the ride. No problem about the truth on opinions, its the only way to get better and I appreciate it!


----------



## subimatt (Oct 9, 2007)

craig said:


> With all due respect. I see nothing of engagement except for a selective focus ring. Let alone love. Tell us about your thought process as you were shooting these.
> 
> Keep in mind that I am not a wedding photographer.
> 
> Love & Bass



I guess thats open to interpretation, the purpose of engagement photos from most of the couples I have shot, including myself and my wife when we had them done. Is to get a couple nice photos that you can send along with either a save the date card or give to family. For many couples it is really just about them being together. They are excited about their wedding and most dont have anything more than snapshots of each other, or a couple photos together taken on the quick. 

Just curious as to what you were looking for in your mind? Im always open to ideas and if you think im missing something, it will help on something for this weekends couples. :thumbup:


----------



## craig (Oct 10, 2007)

I understand what they are for. I do not understand some of the choices you made. For instance; why are the flowers the focus of the second shot and why is the couple walking out of the frame. In the third shot the ring is the focus with a mish mosh of arms and only one hand. I think it is important to understand these choices.

Love & Bass


----------



## subimatt (Oct 10, 2007)

craig said:


> I understand what they are for. I do not understand some of the choices you made. For instance; why are the flowers the focus of the second shot and why is the couple walking out of the frame. In the third shot the ring is the focus with a mish mosh of arms and only one hand. I think it is important to understand these choices.
> 
> Love & Bass




Its a variety, I personally love the effect of DOF, In the flowers photo they were walking towards the center of the frame and I like the effect it has on the photograph. I have a copy both the opposite, as well as all in focus. Ring shot same idea of playing with DOF, I was seeing how things came out and the ones posted are the quick ones that caught my eye.


----------



## craig (Oct 11, 2007)

Your first instincts are important. Problem is that I am not seeing any love between the couple. Mostly detail that takes away from the fact that they got engaged. They are not evening kissing. 

I think that the engagement is when the couple really gets married. The rest is just going through the motions.

Love & Bass


----------



## subimatt (Oct 11, 2007)

craig said:


> Your first instincts are important. Problem is that I am not seeing any love between the couple. Mostly detail that takes away from the fact that they got engaged. They are not evening kissing.
> 
> I think that the engagement is when the couple really gets married. The rest is just going through the motions.
> 
> Love & Bass



I have kissing shots too!  Like I said, those are just my quick favs. I guess it depends on the couples as well, Ive shot really shy to really open in terms of the pda so I guess it depends. I really appreciate your thoughts tho, Ill try to be more aware of that view point in my next shoot.

How about this one?


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 11, 2007)

I can see why you didn't post this last kissing pose. Unfortunate bit of red background right under their noses. Not to mention all the cars in the background. Sometimes it's so easy to get caught up in the shoot that you don't see all that stuff behind them.


----------



## subimatt (Oct 11, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> I can see why you didn't post this last kissing pose. Unfortunate bit of red background right under their noses. Not to mention all the cars in the background. Sometimes it's so easy to get caught up in the shoot that you don't see all that stuff behind them.




Good eye, I didnt catch that, Ill have to play a bit with PS later.


----------



## craig (Oct 11, 2007)

You call that a kiss... Seriously. I like this better, but again the background is distracting. I think if you turned the whole deal slightly clockwise you could have avoided that pesky parking lot. 

The idea is to take every single element in the frame and make it work in the photo. Certainly that is a lot easier said then done. Takes lots of experience. You are definitely on the right path.

Love & Bass


----------



## subimatt (Oct 11, 2007)

craig said:


> You call that a kiss... Seriously. I like this better, but again the background is distracting. I think if you turned the whole deal slightly clockwise you could have avoided that pesky parking lot.
> 
> The idea is to take every single element in the frame and make it work in the photo. Certainly that is a lot easier said then done. Takes lots of experience. You are definitely on the right path.
> 
> Love & Bass



Thanks for the help craig! Comments are much appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 11, 2007)

Watch out for squashy noses, too, hee hee. 

Marian


----------



## subimatt (Oct 12, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> Watch out for squashy noses, too, hee hee.
> 
> Marian



I kinda think its cute in a way.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 12, 2007)

Well....  content/composition aside, I think the first, real issue to work on is lighting.  The setting (local and time of day) did not afford much in the line of portrait lighting.  The clothing isn't doing much good either.  

You have some nice ideas here...  the reflection in the water... the carousel...  playful posing....  all good ideas.

I feel it's the lighting that's falls short in most of these.

I hope this helps.

-Pete


----------



## subimatt (Oct 12, 2007)

Christie Photo said:


> Well....  content/composition aside, I think the first, real issue to work on is lighting.  The setting (local and time of day) did not afford much in the line of portrait lighting.  The clothing isn't doing much good either.
> 
> You have some nice ideas here...  the reflection in the water... the carousel...  playful posing....  all good ideas.
> 
> ...



Thanks Pete, 

This was a quick schedule, I already had one scheduled in the ideal time slot, so this was taken Mid-day. Not my first choice but helped with experience alot. It was either direct sun or direct shade. really hard to work with.


----------

